# Hive weight



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

The "hiveminder" I think is the name of a product. looks like it has been shut down though?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

BroodMinder has what you're thinking about I think. 
Sensors for weight, temp, and humidity linked to a "cell" that will send data to a site that you can access remotely. 
I suppose the cell needs a service provider as well.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

I made my own and am on version2. But I also have a zygi scale. Its a lot less than what I paid for my self builds and works better!!!

http://zygi.gr/en 
The maker speaks good English and is very helpful.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Broodminder set up is about $275 US, records and stores weight, temp and humidity at intervals that can be adjusted to suit your needs. Download data to your phone when in the yard or you can set up a WiFi link system if you have power etc. Also can upload to the site as mentioned above and trend, graph and analyse. Good folks.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

If weight is all you need, the broodminder weight only unit is only $170.


----------



## tbelogiannis (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Stephen !


----------

